# Eveline!!



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Congratulations!!!! I love Beezers!! I have a friend with a couple. Eve and her sister are precious


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

They are so cute! Felix looks very curious!


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

Coastal Pup said:


> They are so cute! Felix looks very curious!


He keeps trying to pee on them 🤣


----------



## LittleGoldenofthePrairie (Dec 14, 2021)

Tagrenine said:


> He keeps trying to pee on them 🤣


My little puppy got peed on by my moms male… boys are weird😅🤦🏼‍♀️


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, Eveline is adorable.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

She’s a doll!!! Going to be so much fun for all of you.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Congrats!!! I love her! So excited for you!


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Did she come in that box?


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

oddly that was my first thought....


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Ontariodogsitter said:


> oddly that was my first thought....


Nothing odd about it, great minds think alike


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## goldielynn (Sep 5, 2020)

Tagrenine said:


> He keeps trying to pee on them 🤣


Is that normal behavior? I was at a dog show when Windsor was competing in the 6-9 month puppy class and we went over to a station where some girl puppies were. And the owner/breeder told me to make sure he doesn't pee on them. He didn't. But now I'm curious if this is something I should expect in the future?!? Do male intact dogs like to pee on girls?


----------



## LittleGoldenofthePrairie (Dec 14, 2021)

goldielynn said:


> Is that normal behavior? I was at a dog show when Windsor was competing in the 6-9 month puppy class and we went over to a station where some girl puppies were. And the owner/breeder told me to make sure he doesn't pee on them. He didn't. But now I'm curious if this is something I should expect in the future?!? Do male intact dogs like to pee on girls?


I’m not sure lol but sure does seem common


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

She is sooo adorable, can’t wait to see her grow, such gorgeous dogs!!


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

goldielynn said:


> Is that normal behavior? I was at a dog show when Windsor was competing in the 6-9 month puppy class and we went over to a station where some girl puppies were. And the owner/breeder told me to make sure he doesn't pee on them. He didn't. But now I'm curious if this is something I should expect in the future?!? Do male intact dogs like to pee on girls?


Felix has tried to pee on puppies before, I’ve not thought much of it but I’m assuming it’s a territorial thing 🤣 after the initial meeting he’s usually okay but that initial meeting…


----------



## LittleGoldenofthePrairie (Dec 14, 2021)

Tagrenine said:


> Felix has tried to pee on puppies before, I’ve not thought much of it but I’m assuming it’s a territorial thing 🤣 after the initial meeting he’s usually okay but that initial meeting…


She’s so little he just thinks she’s a toy and therefore must “claim her” maybe?!😉


----------



## GimmeYourWoobie (12 mo ago)

aesthetic said:


> Congratulations!!!! I love Beezers!! I have a friend with a couple. Eve and her sister are precious


I had a friend who had two beautiful Ibezan hounds several years ago. He was quick to let me know it was pronounced “I-BEETH-an. And then told me the history of the name. And yet, I love the nickname Beezer. Reminds me of when I called my Siamese cat “Meezer”.


----------



## Ladystorm (Dec 23, 2021)

Adorable 💗


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

They are very cute! I'm curious how they play compared to goldens? My goldens chew on each other for hours and do major body slams and roll each other around. Do Ibizians play the same way? I bet their ability to chase each other is a whole other level!


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

Alaska7133 said:


> They are very cute! I'm curious how they play compared to goldens? My goldens chew on each other for hours and do major body slams and roll each other around. Do Ibizians play the same way? I bet their ability to chase each other is a whole other level!


Yes very different! They don’t really like to be mauled or body slammed by Felix but they LOVE chase. Thankfully he loves to chase them, even if he’s not as fast lol. This little one seems to be more of a “chaser” as opposed to a “chase me”.

Felix sometimes doesn’t realize he has waaaaayyyy more mass, so he can’t throw his butt into them or roll them over. They’re not as fragile as they look, but he’s not gentle lol.

My partner got this picture last night of the new one bonding with Felix though.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

They are precious!!!


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Omg look at how teeny she made herself!!! They’re going to be the best of friends.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

GimmeYourWoobie said:


> I had a friend who had two beautiful Ibezan hounds several years ago. He was quick to let me know it was pronounced “I-BEETH-an. And then told me the history of the name. And yet, I love the nickname Beezer. Reminds me of when I called my Siamese cat “Meezer”.


I’ve always heard them called Beezers as a nick name - kind of like Sheltie for Shetland Sheepdogs. It doesn’t always make sense LOL

But yeah, Beezer would be a fun nickname


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

It’s true that the actual pronunciation is “I-beeth-an” but most people say Ibizan and the loving nickname is Beezer 😂


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

I figured this would tickle some of you…she certainly doesn’t lack for determination 🤣


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

Hahahah this was great 😂😂 I half expected her to go flying too when Felix jumped up. Love that it took him til his landing to realize she was there 😂


----------



## LittleGoldenofthePrairie (Dec 14, 2021)

Coastal Pup said:


> Hahahah this was great 😂😂 I half expected her to go flying too when Felix jumped up. Love that it took him til his landing to realize she was there 😂


I also half expected her to fly too😅🤍


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

Thanks guys 🤣 I could not believe we caught it on video


----------



## LittleGoldenofthePrairie (Dec 14, 2021)

Tagrenine said:


> Thanks guys 🤣 I could not believe we caught it on video


Moments like these are share worthy for sure😆


----------



## goldielynn (Sep 5, 2020)

Hahaha! Oh my goodness that tail grab. It’s hard to believe that our boy is now the senior dog in some social gatherings with friends who have gotten new puppies. Those new puppies also always love to grab his tail. Luckily like Felix he doesn’t mind at all.


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

goldielynn said:


> Hahaha! Oh my goodness that tail grab. It’s hard to believe that our boy is now the senior dog in some social gatherings with friends who have gotten new puppies. Those new puppies also always love to grab his tail. Luckily like Felix he doesn’t mind at all.


He is very tolerant of her puppy antics. If there is fur she’s tugging on it. Her recent efforts have included tugging on the fur attached to his gonads, and that always makes him jump 🤣


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Tagrenine said:


> He is very tolerant of her puppy antics. If there is fut she’s tugging on it. Her recent efforts have included tugging on the fur attached to his gonads, and that always makes him jump 🤣



I guess so, poor guy!


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

She is 5 months old yesterday. We have BPUP this weekend and Felix is going along for moral support and maybe some dock diving 🥰


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Wow, she sure has grown in 5 months. She looks great.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

She looks great!


----------



## sevans (Jul 18, 2021)

Tagrenine said:


> We’ve added a new family member today. My partner really wanted a breed that was easier to be competitive with owner handling and had fewer grooming requirements and fell in love with Ibizan Hounds!
> 
> Today we brought home “Abbaio My Strange Addiction” formerly known as Terra, now known as Eveline (Eve).
> 
> ...


Congratulations! I have never heard of the breed- very unique looking! Have fun!


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

Small update: at Eveline’s first show as a real show dog, she was BOW 4 days, BOB for a major over multiple specials one day, and WB one day. She ended the cluster with 8 points and one major.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------

